# Access to German job market via Blue Card



## nemanja1234 (20 d ago)

So this is my situation.
Im going to have my degree soon, in June and also I will get the contract of one of the german companies. My main obstacle is Zeugnissbewertung. My degree is recognized
in my land( Bosnia and herzegowina ) and on Anabin list is H +/- rated university. I already know some people who went to my university and got their degree recognized in both Austra and Germany. They all went for 4 year Bachelor but I went for 3 year Bachelor degree( first went to Graphic Design but didnt like it so I changed course to Information Technology). Now Im only worried that I will not get approval of equality to German IT course. Can you please give me an advice? Im good at German so I wont have a problem with speaking to someone like lawyer, but will it pay at the end, to hire a lawyer? I read the confirmation to equvalence to German university from one of the students that I know and in the confirmation it stated for 4 year course that it "entschpricht formal einem deutschen Hochschulabschluss". My job title (Informatiker) is searched for all over the Germany but Im still concerned for recognition.. Can you please give me any advice?


----------

